# Chicks hatching



## debby (Feb 20, 2013)

My chicks are beginning to hatch out of the eggs. This is my first time. The incubator has the egg turner. When do i take the chicks out of the incubator ? 1 hatched last night, so i took him out after a bit and put him in the box with heat lamp ( 95%) and he was dead this morning.... Im afraid if i leave him in there he will injure himself


----------



## debby (Feb 20, 2013)

That would be 95 degrees


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Take the turner out at lockdown, leave the chicks in until they are dry. Dont worry about offering water or feed in the incubator the yolk will keep them alive for at least 3 days.


----------



## debby (Feb 20, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Take the turner out at lockdown, leave the chicks in until they are dry. Dont worry about offering water or feed in the incubator the yolk will keep them alive for at least 3 days.


Thank you very much !


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Visit www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy for this information and more!


----------

